# Stockfish Chess Engine

## Beelzebub_

Hallo, ich brauche mal kurz eure Hilfe.

Die Schach engine "Stockfish" ist nicht im Gentoo-Portagetree. Aber im Sabayon-Overlay..

```

emerge stockfish

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) games-board/stockfish-2.1.1 from sabayon

>>> Failed to emerge games-board/stockfish-2.1.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/stockfish-2.1.1/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 1.01, 0.72, 0.81

>>> Downloading 'http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/distfiles/stockfish-2.1.1.zip'

--2013-01-15 18:16:47--  http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/distfiles/stockfish-2.1.1.zip

Auflösen des Hostnamen »de-mirror.org«... 87.106.54.147

Verbindungsaufbau zu de-mirror.org|87.106.54.147|:80... verbunden.

HTTP-Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2013-01-15 18:16:48 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://cl.ly/43170W2W3f2F021b0N42/content'

--2013-01-15 18:16:48--  http://cl.ly/43170W2W3f2F021b0N42/content

Auflösen des Hostnamen »cl.ly«... 54.243.194.238

Verbindungsaufbau zu cl.ly|54.243.194.238|:80... verbunden.

HTTP-Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2013-01-15 18:16:54 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'stockfish-2.1.1.zip'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'games-board/stockfish-2.1.1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/stockfish-2.1.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package games-board/stockfish-2.1.1:

 * Fetch failed for 'games-board/stockfish-2.1.1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/stockfish-2.1.1/temp/build.log' 
```

Nun möchte ich das Programm selbst installieren/kompilieren, ich habe dies aber noch nie selbst gemacht. (http://stockfishchess.org/)

Wie gehe ich da vor?

----------

## Christian99

du kannst die datei stockfish-2.1.1.zip auch per Hand in das Verzeichnis /usr/portage/distfiles legen. dann sollte das emergen funktionieren.

----------

## rubus

Aktuell ist die Stockfishversion 2.3.1 ...

Ich würde das Ding einfach runterladen, selbst kompilieren und das Binary nach /usr/local/bin stecken:

```
# cd ~/tmp

# unzip stockfish-231-linux.zip

# cd stockfish-231-linux/src

# vi Makefile (--> Makefile angucken und ggf. anpasssen (z.B .debug = yes/no, optimize = yes/no))

# make profile-build ARCH=x86-32-old ($ARCH natürlich je nach Deiner Kiste auswählen (siehe Makefile))

# ssh root@localhost

# cp ~$DEIN_USER/tmp/stockfish-231-linux/src/stockfish /usr/local/bin/stockfish-2.3.1

# ln -s /usr/local/bin/stockfish-2.3.1 /usr/local/bin/stockfish
```

Alternativ könnte man - etwas anspruchsvoller - auch selbst ein Ebuild machen und im lokalen Overlay unterbringen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe Stockfish nun in der aktuellen Version installiert.

Allerdings habe ich Probleme es von Xboard starten zu lassen.

EDIT:

Ohne GUI im Terminal kann ich Stockfish starten. (aber ohne GUI komme ich nicht weit)

Lasse ich Stockfish in Xboard starten, friert Xboard für ein paar Sekunden ein und meldet, dass Stockfish unerwarted beendet wurde. Manchmal stürzt Xboard einfach nur ab.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Hat niemand Erfahrung mit Stockfish unter Gentoo?

----------

